# Blood Type Diet



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

Anybody heard of the Blood Type Diet? If you have O type blood, you are supposed to eat one way, and if you have A type blood you are supposed to eat another way, etc.


----------



## hollym (Feb 18, 2005)

I have the book. I haven't ever used it to lose weight, but I do feel better when I eat within the Type O parameters. 

hollym


----------



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

I read about this blood type diet - I cannot believe thsere is any validity to this idea. As long as the diet is not harmful go for it - any plan that gets people eating healthier is good.


----------



## jkwd (Dec 22, 2002)

I have consulted with Dr. D & his outstanding staff for the past 6 years. There is much to tell, so if you are interested, pm me. By the way, the guy who wrote the books is Dr. D's son. The father, my dr, is the one who brought the concept from Europe & further developed it here over the past 40 years.


----------

